

What are some techniques to filter out spam on vote based systems? - oxplot

In my example, users vote a post either as good or bad. The only solution I have so far is to put captcha on sign up and block IPs with lot of activities for set period. Are there better ways of doing this?
======
typicalrunt
I'm confused. Are you trying to stop people from spamming the voting system
(up/down voting), or are they submitting spam posts and then voting it up?

~~~
oxplot
Both. However I'm not very concerned about the latter, because other users can
down vote a spam post. What users can't do is upvote/downvote a vote itself.

------
rfurlan
It is hard to say without knowing more details of the system you are working
on, can you elaborate?

~~~
oxplot
The system would be very similar if not entirely identical to sites like
youtube (comment section), stackoverflow, reddit

